

First ever Posterous Hack Day: July 16th in San Francisco and on IRC - a4agarwal
http://technology.posterous.com/join-us-at-the-1st-ever-posterous-hack-day-ju

======
pavel_lishin
For a second I misread that as "Preposterous Hack Day", and got excited.

